# Eifel Region Touring Info...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're thinking of visiting Germany with your motorhome this year then you might like to give the Eifel region a try, nestled alongside the Belgian/Luxembourg borders it's not too far to get there from the ferries and theres loads to see and do in the area.

You can get a free booklet/map listing 35 stellplatze in the region, or if stellplatze aren't you thing then you can also request the campsites brochure, its all free.
Log on ::Here:: and click the 1st and 3rd boxes ('campingverzeichnis 2008' and 'reisemobilerlebnis stellplatze der eifel') for the brochures then click the 'order' button at the bottom, follow the prompts and enter your details.

You can also view the stellplatz/campsite lists online...

::Stellplatze::

::Campsites::

Quite a few of the stoppovers are also listed in the ::MHF Database:: as well, you can do a search with the town name.

A few more Eifel region websites that might help :wink: ...

::Germany tourism::

::Eifel Info::

::Eifel Wikipedia::

::Eifel National Park::

Gute fahrt!

pete


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Do they allow MHs on the Nurburgring ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> Do they allow MHs on the Nurburgring ?


Dunno if joe public is allowed on in his van but this one managed 171kmh :wink: ......

::Karmann Colorado at Nurburgring::

pete


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Awesome.

That's called my bluff, I was only joking, honest.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks for highlighting this area Pete. We've o driven through a few times and earmarked the area for further exploration. Your Post has reminded us! Now bookmarked :lol:


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> Do they allow MHs on the Nurburgring ?


For just €14, you can take any vehicle around the circuit!


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Pete

Yup a lovely area with lots to see and do.

You can take any vehicle on the Nurburgring and it is classed as a public highway still, I believe. Took our Grand Espace round a couple of years ago which was fun. Hilarious when we pulled back into the parking area amongst all the Porsches and other sports cars with the distinctive smell of brakes and hard used tyres. Espace did quite well really but needed new pads and discs after its playtime. 8) 

Not sure I would take the Argos round as it would probably tip over!!

Regards

Ed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oh well, perhaps I should rename this one 'Nurburgring and motorhomes' 
:roll: :lol: 

pete


----------

